# Ben's first swim of the season



## Jenagro (Jan 26, 2014)

Awesome! Love how excited and joyful he is!


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Omg that was adorable. He was so excited. I wish we had a pool.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Awwww love it!


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Love the "Hurry up, mum, Hurry up mum". Gorgeous video!


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

What a terrific video, Ben had me grinning from ear to ear. Happy, happy boy


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

What a great video. Talk about enthusiasm! Ben is so precious!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Benny you look wonderful, you could win prizes!


----------

